# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Some random photo's

## The Green Oasis

Hi all,

Just found this forum thought I would post some shots.

----------


## 1beataway

Great photos.

----------


## John Clare

Very nice indeed.  And by the looks of things, you know Mark Pepper.

----------


## The Green Oasis

John : Yes, I do know Mark. 
A few more pix

----------


## daziladi

Oh I love the brown and cream camo-auratus, such a beauty!

----------


## Kurt

Welcome aboard.

----------

